# Boarding card security



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

This may be of interest.

It shows how personal information is stored as a code on a boarding card.

LINK DELETED

Another reason to travel by MH.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry cannot read that, would you like to explain for me.

cabby


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Afraid it only links to a Microsoft account log in page.
Could be my iPad.

Davy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Epic Fail Captain! Seems you linked to your email account. Go to bed!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sorry Guys

And now it is too late to delete it 

Drat!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Have you got a correct link?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah come on! Some of us have been sat here for hours pressing refresh! 

Dont worry it doesnt open your email account.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe the UK admin can delete it for you.


cabby


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Care in the Community clearly isn't working for Captain Over. I think he's too far gone.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Sorry cannot read that, would you like to explain for me.
> 
> cabby


On airline Boarding cards, and maybe others, there is a box which is really coded dots, but which contains not only flight but also personal information.This can be read with a suitable scanner and can be of use to thieves.

The clip warns one not to dicard a Boarding Card where it can be retrieved and read.

Hope this is clear and helps.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Maybe the UK admin can delete it for you.
> 
> cabby


Whether by UK Admin or others, the link has been deleted, so thanks to whoever.

In the post above I have included a synopsis of the clip I was trying to link to.

Geoff


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's another link about the same subject - certainly seems sensible to destroy the boarding card.

http://www.inc.com/will-yakowicz/hackers-can-use-boarding-pass-barcode-to-swipe-personal-info.html


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peribro said:


> Here's another link about the same subject - certainly seems sensible to destroy the boarding card.
> 
> http://www.inc.com/will-yakowicz/hackers-can-use-boarding-pass-barcode-to-swipe-personal-info.html


Peter

Thanks for posting that link - readers now have the info I was trying to mpart so you have patially saved my embarrassment on this thread:smile2:

So I am glad Admin did not close the whole thread and only my bad link.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have not flown since 1989. I just don't like being treated like cattle, even if there is good reason.Not paying silly money for club class either.

cabby


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I have recently read that the same information is held on hotel key cards and that they should be destroyed (not sure hotel would be happy) or a magnet used to delete information on the strip 

Anyone know if this is true?

:surprise:


----------

